# Sticky  Living in Egypt...visa/marriage/property/cars.



## MaidenScotland

copied and pasted from the Egyptian embassy site

Nationals from UK , EU and USA travelling to Sharm El Sheikh, Dahab, Nuweiba and Taba resorts ONLY, for a maximum of 14 DAYS, do not require a visa prior to travelling as a free entry permission stamp will be granted upon arrival. If they intend to travel outside of the above mentioned areas they MUST obtain a Visa.


In addition to UK and EU nationals, citizens of the following countries can obtain visa upon arrival at any of the Egyptian ports of entry:
Australia, Canada, Croatia, Georgia, Japan, New Zealand, Norway, Macedonia, Republic of Korea, Russian Federation, Serbia, Ukraine and USA.

In addition to UK and EU nationals, citizens of the following countries can obtain visa upon arrival at any of the Egyptian ports of entry:
Australia, Canada, Croatia, Georgia, Japan, New Zealand, Norway, Macedonia, Republic of Korea, Russian Federation, Serbia, Ukraine and USA.

Chinese students can obtain single entry touristvisa provided that the following requirements are met:
All the ordinary requirements for applying for a visa to Egypt (check the sections for 'applying for visa in person or by post')
A letter from a recognized UK University addressed to the Egyptian Consulate, stating duration of enrolment.
Return flight ticket
Minimum of 6 months validity on UK student visa.

Malaysian nationals
Malaysian nationals can stay in Egypt for up to two weeks without a visa. If their stay exceeds two weeks, the usual requirements apply.


Single Entry Visas are valid for 6 months and allow a maximum stay of 60 days in Egypt ONLY.
Multiple Entry Visas are valid for 6 months and allow a maximum stay of 90 days in Egypt ONLY.
A multiple entry visa is valid for one individual passport, and allows the applicant to travel more than once to Egypt, within the 6 months validity.
Only one visa is required if passport holder has children under 16 years old added to his/her passport.
Children who have their own passports (including babies) require a visa on their passports.
Business visa applications must be submitted with a letter from the Company stating the purpose of the visit.
No vaccinations are required for tourists travelling from the U.K. to Egypt. Applicants are advised to check with their G.P. for any vaccination recommendations.
EU & USA Nationals are exempted from registration with the local police.
Visitors from Egyptian origin or married to Egyptian nationals can obtain a multiple visa free of charge upon providing official proof such as an Egyptian ID or a Marriage Certificate.
There is a limit of L.E.5,000 and $10,000 or equivalent, on the amount of cash allowed to be carried in or out of Egypt.
Residency visas can only be applied for and obtained in Egypt.
Work permits can only be obtained from the local authorities in Egypt, (For further details please check work permits).
M3mal El Markezi bi Wazart El Saha which is behind the old AUC building in Midan Tahrir 02-27947371 for your working visa HIV test.
Pets accompanied by passengers travelling to Egypt require a health certificate legalized by the Veterinary authorities in the United Kingdom indicating all required vaccinations have been administered to the pet, especially Rabies. The administered date of vaccinations should not exceed one year and should not be less than one month.
All inquiries related to the issuance of Visas should be emailed to:
[email protected]


----------



## MaidenScotland

THE FOLLOWING NOTES ARE NOT COMPREHENSIVE AND ARE INTENDED ONLY AS A GUIDE. FURTHER ADVICE SHOULD BE SOUGHT FROM THE OFFICE OF THE NOTARY PUBLIC OR A LAWYER.

The onus of ensuring that you are free to contract a marriage rests with the parties themselves. Consular Officers cannot issue any document, which will facilitate a marriage, which will not be valid in Britain. Additional Documentation may be requested in order to satisfy the Consular Officer to issue a Statutory Declaration.

BRITISH COUPLES

British couples wishing to marry in Cairo have to satisfy the Egyptian authorities that they are free to marry.

They should, therefore:
(1) Come to the Consular Section of the Embassy in Cairo to make statutory declarations, before a consular officer, that they are free to marry.

The documents required by the consular officer are the following:
• Passports as proof of identity
• Documentary evidence of the termination of any former marriage(s). For example, divorce (decree absolute) certificates and change of name Deed or, if appropriate the death certificate of a deceased spouse see also further advice below.
• Consular fees no 2(i) (Sterling £ 45.00) and 4 (Sterling £ 55.00) are payable in Egyptian Pounds at the current rate of exchange for each declaration.

PLEASE NOTE ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS MUST BE PRODUCED PHOTOCOPIES CAN NOT BE ACCEPTED

(2) Statutory declarations have to be taken to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs at Ahmed Orabi Street, Mohandessin, Giza (Tel: 03 33033450), for the consular officer's signature and stamp to be legalised (the fee is approximately 22 Egyptian pounds per document).

(3) The couple can then go to the Notary Public's Office at Ministry of Justice Annex, Lazoghly Square, 4th Floor, Cairo, for a civil marriage.

The documents required by the Notary Public Office are the following:
• Passports
• 5 photographs each (size 4x6)
• Evidence of termination of any previous marriage or change of name (as described above)
• 2 male witnesses (with proof of identity)
• A registered interpreter (the proceedings will be conducted in Arabic)
• Medical certificates for both parties from a government hospital to the effect that both parties are qualified physically for marriage
• A stamp from the post office called the family rights stamp
• 2 photocopies of all documents provided

MARRYING AN EGYPTIAN/NON BRITISH MAN OR WOMAN

When a British citizen wishes to marry an Egyptian man or woman.

(1) The British party only needs to make a statutory declaration at the Embassy.

The documents required by the Consular Officer are the following:
• Passports as proof of identity
• If appropriate, documentary evidence of the termination of any former marriages - decree absolute certificates and change of name deed. If appropriate, the death certificate of a deceased spouse
• The Egyptian party will also need to present his/her current Egyptian ID card and
• show that they are not in any existing marriage i.e. are single, widowed or divorced. In Egypt there are varying degrees or types of divorce. The only one acceptable to a consular officer is an irrevocable divorce. Where either party has been married more than once they must show termination of each marriage.
• Consular fees no 2(i) (Sterling £ 45.00) and 4 (Sterling £ 55.00) payable in Egyptian Pounds.

PLEASE NOTE ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS MUST BE PRODUCED PHOTOCOPIES CAN NOT BE ACCEPTED

(2) The statutory declaration has to be taken to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs at Ahmed Orabi Street, Mohandessin, Giza (Tel: 03 33033450), for the consular officer's signature and stamp to be legalised (the fee is approximately 22 Egyptian pounds per document).

(3) The couple can then go to the Notary Public's Office at Ministry of Justice Annex, Lazoghly Square, 4th Floor, Cairo, for a civil marriage.

The documents required by the Egyptian civil registry office are as follows:
• Passports (The Egyptian party will also need to present his/her current Egyptian ID card)
• 5 photographs each (size 4x6)
• Evidence of termination of any previous marriage or change of name
• 2 male witnesses (with proof of identity),
• A registered interpreter (the proceedings will be conducted in Arabic)
• Medical certificates for both parties from a government hospital to the effect that both parties are qualified physically for marriage
• A stamp from the post office called the family rights stamp
• 2 photocopies of all documents provided

The above proceedings may normally be completed within 2 or 3 working days (i.e. not Fridays or Saturdays or public holidays). There is no residency requirement but the parties must have valid immigration conditions in their passports.

DIVORCED OR WIDOWED WOMEN

Under the Egyptian law, a divorced or widowed woman of whatever religion or nationality must observe a period of waiting (known as the Eddah) before she may marry again. Hence, a Notary Public, before performing a civil marriage, is required to satisfy himself that a period of at least 3 months has elapsed in the case of a divorced woman since the termination of the previous marriage. In the case of a pregnant divorcee, however, the period is terminated by the birth of the child. A widow wishing to marry again must observe a minimum period of waiting of 4 months and 10 days.

NOTE: Notary Public Offices in Egypt may refuse to accept the validity of a divorce between a woman and a Muslim man when the marriage has been terminated by a non Muslim authority, e.g. a British court. Those affected should seek legal advice.

VALIDITY OF FOREIGN LAW MARRIAGES

The validity under English law of foreign law marriages is not a matter on which the Embassy can give authoritative advice. It is a matter for British courts to decide. Should you wish further advice on this point, or any other point of law, a solicitor should be consulted.

DEPOSIT OF FOREIGN LAW MARRIAGE CERTIFICATES

Once the Egyptian marriage has taken place, the original Arabic marriage certificate and an English translation (with no corrections) may be deposited with the Embassy by the British party or parties and, on payment of Consular Fee No 15 (Sterling £ 35), the documents are forwarded to the Registrar General in the United Kingdom so that certified copies can subsequently be obtained in the United Kingdom. It should be clearly understood that there is no legal obligation to have a marriage recorded in the United Kingdom in this manner. The parties may take advantage of these facilities if they consider that it would serve some useful purpose to have their marriage recorded in the United Kingdom, but neither the formal nor the essential validity in English law of a marriage contracted in a foreign country is in any way affected by its having been, or not having been, thus recorded.

CONSULAR FEES

All Consular Fees are collected in Egyptian currency at the prevailing Consular Rate of Exchange.

IN LINE WITH THE EGYPTIAN REGULATIONS, THE STATUTORY DECLARATION IS ONLY VALID FOR ONE MONTH FROM THE DATE OF ISSUE.

Applications to be handed during our opening hours Sunday-Thursday from 10:00 to 13:00 hrs
Collections will be scheduled on Wednesdays between 10:00 to 12:00 hrs


Sheri & Bob Stritof, About.com Guides
. 








Definition: Urfi marriages are unregistered/undocumented marriages in Egypt. 
Requirements for an Urfi Marriage:
• It must take place before a Muslim cleric.


• The couple must say "We got marriage" and pledge their commitment before God.


• They must have two witnesses.


• A document must be written that the two are married and must be signed by the witnesses. Having two copies of the contract/document is recommended -- one for the bride and one for the groom.



Reasons for Urfi Popularity in Egypt:
• Sex before marriage is forbidden in conservative Egyptian society. 


• Couples view an urfi marriage as a way to legitmise their sexual relationship.


• A husband is not financially responsible for his wife.



Urfi Marriage Issues:
• Under Egyptian Law 1/2000, if a woman can produce proof of an urfi marriage in court, she can ask for a divorce without alimony or child support.


• If a husband hides or destroys the urfi marriage document, a woman can't prove she was married. This prevents her from getting a divorce or remarrying.


• If conducted in secret without the consent of their families, a couple's urfi marriage is not sanctioned by Islam.



Also Known As: secret marriage


----------



## MaidenScotland

How to register a birth

Registration of your child's birth is not obligatory if he or she has British citizenship. However we do recommend registration of the birth, as this will provide your child with proof that he or she is a British citizen and will act as evidence when applying for a British passport.

A consular birth certificate is the only Birth Certificate issued by the British Government that states the holder is a British Citizen and under which section of the relevant Nationality Act. Please note similar Birth Certificates issued in the United Kingdom do not have these features. A short version Birth Certificate in the United Kingdom does not confer on its holder British Nationality.

A child may be a British citizen by birth (for example by being born in the UK of a British Citizen or settled parents) or by descent (for example one of the parents was born in the UK and the child was born overseas after 1 January 1983) regardless of Consular birth registration.

If you wish to register your child's birth you should provide all the following documents:

• completed application form.
• the child's Egyptian birth certificate issued by the Ministry of Health
• + hospital/doctor's notification of birth
• Parents' marriage certificate
• Parents' birth certificates (in the case of the British parent, we need to see the full long version).
• Parents' passports
• Parents' Registration/Naturalisation certificates, where applicable
• The registration fee and the fee for the certified copy of the entry in the Birth Register.

All these documents must be original documents, not photocopies. If one or more of the documents is not in English, you should provide a correct translation from the Embassy's list of official translators


----------



## MaidenScotland

Firstly, please note, this is a post to highlight the rights for foreigners when buying property in Egypt, to dispel the myths and also add some advice that should be followed - all based on a working knowledge and personal experience. If you feel any information is wrong I would be glad to hear your comment. If you are looking for property or would like to know where is best to buy, then you are in the wrong place - try posting in the market place or in Property Community For News - Forums and Property Blogs. If you have any questions regarding the process of purchase or real estate laws or maybe you have already bought and are having problems and would like to know where you stand, then I will be glad to assist where possible.



To start, if you have the money to buy property in Egypt, then you have the right to buy property in Egypt. There are no pre-requisitions or qualifications needed to own a property, nor is it necessary to obtain a certain type of visa or even visit the country. A visa is needed only to appoint your lawyer Power of Attorney (right to represent you on your behalf) locally, if you don't travel to Egypt you can appoint PoA internationally through local notaries and the local Egyptian Embassy.

HOW TO BUY PROPERTY

There are many things to take into consideration when buying property abroad, whether you are buying purely for investment purposes or you plan to use the property personally. Whilst agents will be able to advise and guide you to the best property, I would strongly encourage each individual to do their own research additionally. Many believe that going directly to the developer and bypassing the agent is preferential, in reality rarely can you get a better price and a developer could never give you a fair view on the range of property available to you, given they are only interested in selling for themselves.

Once you have chosen the property you feel is right for you, make sure to hire a lawyer to review the contract and always ask for a Due Diligence Report (proof the development is legal). Also VERY IMPORTANTLY make sure to stipulate your next of kin in the contract, either as joint purchasers or as an article or an addendum to the contract. A will does not suffice.

RIGHTS OF OWNERSHIP

In Egypt (excluding South Sinai) foreigners may obtain property on a freehold basis. There are restrictions which state that a foreign purchaser cannot own more than two properties and the area of those properties must not exceed 4000m2. There are also restrictions stating that an owner may not resell within 5 years of purchase. BUT, as always there are ways around this. These restrictions can only be applied if you fully register your property, an alternative way to authenticate the sale is via a Signature Validation suit (the prevalent method used in Sharm), which then allows foreigners to purchase numerous properties and sell any time.

In SOUTH SINAI foreigners cannot obtain freehold rights on a property, since the Prime Minister's decree of 2005. If anyone tries to sell you a property on a freehold basis, it's a trick. Some rumours exist that there are places in Sharm, landplots in Montazah for example, that can be still bought on freehold for foreigners. It's a lie and a ploy to sell their property - ONLY EGYPTIANS can buy freehold. This means that registration does not (strictly) exist, all contracts are legalised using the Signature Validation method as mentioned above. The ownership right is on a USUFRUCT basis, lasting for 99 years and renewable at any time.

ADVICE FOR FOREIGNERS CONSIDERING BUYING WITH THEIR EGYPTIAN PARTNER

Do not let your Egyptian friend/boyfriend/partner/husband try to tell you that you cannot put your name on the contract or own property etc. In Sharm especially he may try to convince you that due to him buying freehold and you not then it is advantageous that he alone put his name in the contract - in fact a usufructory does not have any less rights as an owner than a freeholder, bar that the ownership terminates after 99 years unless renewed, or that should the usufructory pass away without stipulating a next of kin in the contract, the ownership reverts automatically to the freehold owner.

If you are considering buying property with someone as joint purchasers, make sure not only to put the two names in the contract, but also to stipulate the ratios in which they own (it is not always a 50/50 split and it doesn't have to be if you pay more).

If you buy your property and let it, make sure to also include your name in the rental contract as landlord - even if your Egyptian partner finds an Egyptian tenant and deals with it. If you state in the rental contract that you are a landlord and entitled to 50% rent (or whatever the agreement) then this avoids arguments or clearly resolves should they occur.



Since the issue of inheritance has recently come up I have been asked to elaborate further on this when it comes to property purchasing in Egypt.

When the property is owned on a freehold basis then upon the death of the purchaser the inheritance laws of the state are applied. These follow a specific and strict set of rules with numerous conditions, each case would be considered individually according to their family.

When the property is owned on a usufruct basis (for example in Sharm el Sheikh) then the inheritance laws of Egypt are not applied since the property itself is not owned so much as the right to the property. In this case, should all the named purchasers in the contract pass away then the property immediately reverts back to the freehold owner (in most cases the developer). In order to avoid this then it is possible to state your next of kin whom you wish to pass the property to, and then the remaining usufruct right would immediately pass to them. This can be done in one of two ways: either the developer agrees to add a clause into the contract before the contract is signed (which your lawyer would articulate), or your lawyer would write for you a specified addendum to this effect, which would also be signed by all parties and become an inseparable part of the contract. This can also be authenticated by Signature Validity as described above, either with the contract or separately.

In order to be effective, the full details of each next of kin are required: Full Name, Passport Number, Nationality and Address. Whilst the named purchasers in a contract must be over the age of 21, the next of kin may be any age.

For more information on this you may refer to an article written by an Egyptian lawyer: Edgebridge Law Firm : Egyptian Lawyers : Articles.


British nationals have purchased land in many parts of Egypt. Some have encountered problems. If you intend to purchase a property in Egypt engage a local lawyer in whom you have confidence. A list of English speaking lawyers is available on the British Embassy Cairo website. Deal only with established and reputable lawyers and estate agents or with other contacts that they know to be reliable and genuine, and make all payments within bank premises and/or through banking channels and not in cash. In parts of Egypt (including, increasingly, in the area of the West Bank in Luxor) your land tenure rights can be severely curtailed by local legislation. It is important that your lawyer obtains an extract from the local land registry to satisfy you that the property or land in question is formally registered. Seek legal advice before entering into any contract. Don't sign anything that you do not understand. A list of translators is available on the British Embassy, Cairo website Ensure that your personal details and the full purchase price of the property are reflected on the deeds.


http://ukinegypt.fco.gov.uk/en/help-for-british-nationals/living-in-egypt/16327509


----------



## MaidenScotland

Parental Child Abduction

There is a high incidence of parental child abduction cases from the UK to Egypt. There is no agreed international system in place to return children from Egypt to the UK.

Egypt has not signed the 1980 Hague Convention on the Civil Aspects of International Child Abduction. The Hague Convention seeks to return children abducted or retained overseas by a parent to their country of habitual residence, for the courts of that country to decide on matters of residence and contact.

The UK negotiated a bilateral judicial agreement with Egypt, the Cairo Declaration, which was signed in 2005 by leading Egyptian and UK judges to effect judicial cooperation on international child abduction matters. The principles of the agreement include upholding the principles of the UN Convention on the Rights of the Child (i.e. to ensure that the child’s best interests are the primary consideration and that contact with both parents be maintained). It also states that the courts of the state where the child has their home should be the ones to make decisions about the welfare of the child, and the courts of the other state should respect these decisions. We are currently working to improve the effectiveness of the Cairo Declaration: to date no returns have been achieved using this method.

The abduction of a child from the UK or another country to Egypt is not a crime in Egypt unless there is an Egyptian court order regarding custody of the child or travel restrictions. Parental child abduction is, however, a criminal offence in Egypt if a parent or grandparent who removes a child from the person who is entitled to custody according to an Egyptian judicial decision. Neither the British government nor the British Embassy can force the abducting parent or the Egyptian government to return a child to the UK.

There is no extradition treaty in force between the UK and Egypt.

Custody Issues

Egyptian Personal Status laws will apply if one or both spouses are Muslim, and custody issues will be decided in the Family Court. Under Egyptian Personal Status law, although the father is considered to be the guardian of his children, the mother has the right to custody of both male and female children until the age of fifteen. After this age, a judge will give them the choice of who they want to live with. If a mother is proven untrustworthy or unfit to look after her children, she will lose custody through the Egyptian courts. If a woman remarries she is likely to lose custody of the children under Egyptian law if the father proves in a court case that she has become unable to take care of them because of her new marriage. 

If the mother loses custody, the order of preference of alternative custodians passes first down the line of closest female relatives rather than directly to the father. It typically takes from one year to eighteen months for custody to be decided through the Egyptian courts. Appeals are possible and usually take approximately six to nine months. 

If the father is Muslim, the children will be considered as Muslims even if the mother is of a different religion. This will not preclude the mother from having custody, providing she is a “person of the book” (i.e. Jewish, Christian or Muslim). If neither parent is Muslim, non-Muslim Personal Status Rules apply and the General Denomination Council decides on issues of custody. 

The parent who does not have custody is entitled to contact with the child if they have a court order.

UK or other foreign custody orders can only be executed in Egypt if they do not contravene domestic Egyptian law. A court order ruling the return of a child to the UK when the father resides in Egypt would be contrary to Egyptian laws governing paternal rights of contact so could be unlikely to be recognised.

N.B. This section constitutes general information on the Egyptian system. For detailed information and advice on how the law may apply to the circumstances of individual cases, independent legal advice should be sought in Egypt.
Travel

Although not part of Egyptian law, it is normal practice that the father’s approval is required for a child to be able to apply for an Egyptian passport or residency status. It is possible for either parent to apply to the Egyptian courts to have a travel ban put on the child leaving the country i.e. if there is an ongoing custody dispute or if they fear that the other parent intends to abduct the child overseas. If there is a travel ban in place, a parent will be stopped at the airport and prevented from leaving the country with the child.

Egypt recognises dual nationality, and a child of an Egyptian father will automatically be an Egyptian national from birth. A dual national child entering Egypt on a foreign passport is able to leave the country on their Egyptian passport. No exit visa is required. A UK Emergency Travel Document (ETD) may be used for travel in cases of emergency if the British passport has been lost or stolen, subject to the applicant meeting the rules and conditions applicable for an ETD. To exit Egypt on an ETD approval will be needed from the Egyptian Immigration authorities.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Private vehicles are allowed to be imported on the condition that they are manufactured and imported in the same year. The cars may not be used or second-hand. An exception will be made for those cars imported in the name of patients or the handicapped, in accordance with the provisions of Customs exemption no. 186 of 1986 and its executive list. Cars are subject to customs categorization based on engine capacity.

Sales Tax

15% sales tax 40% customs charge up to 1000 cc
15% sales tax 55% customs charge between 1000 and 1300 cc
15% sales tax 100% customs charge between 1300 and 1600 cc
30% sales tax 135% customs charge between 1600 and 2000 cc
45% sales tax 135% customs charge More than 2000 cc

Capacity Private cars must not have a capacity exceeding 9 persons, nor can they have been manufactured with a greater capacity and subsequently have had seats removed. The original car license or a sealed certificate issued by any foreign traffic authority will be accepted as proof of ownership. This will not need validating as long as it states car ownership.Those cars equipped for medical purposes and arriving in the name of patents and the handicapped will, once inspected, be exempt from customs on the following conditions:

• Presentation of a medical report from the General Medical Board with the personal details of the patient or handicapped person, case determination and medical equipment.

• The equipment subject to exemption must be imported in the patient’s name.

• The car must be a small model with an engine capacity not in excess of 1,500 cc and 4 (not sure on the 4 - 4 seats maybe?)

• The value of the car must not exceed 12,000 LE for ordinary disabilities or 15,000 LE for a person disabled as a result of a work injury. The disability must not be less than 35% and be proven by a report from the committee concerned in the General Administration of Health Insurance.

• In the event of the value of the car exceeding the aforementioned quantities, then the exemptions will meet the said values.

• The car may not be involved in any legal negotiations (sale, mortgage, etc.) for the period of 5 years starting from the date of release from Customs, except through payment of customs (and any other) taxes or fees from which it has been exempted. Once this period of time has passed, the owner is free to negotiate with the car, or purchase another medically equipped car also valid for exemptions. Any negotiation with the vehicle before the 5 years have passed, without notifying the Customs authorities or paying the Customs tax or any other tax, will be considered an evasion of Customs.

Temporary release

The release of cars belonging to Egyptians residing abroad, tourists, and transit travelers coming to spend a short period in the country within the limits of the residence period (maximum 6 months) after one year.After this period, the cars may be deposited inside the Customs zone prepared for this purpose, or exported from the country. These cars will not be granted release again (on a temporary basis) until a period of time similar to that spent inside the country, has passed.In return for the service provided for 3 months, or part thereof, the fees charged are as follows.

up to 1600 cc - 250 LE
between 1600 and 2000 cc - 500 LE
More than 2000 - 1000 LE

Cars accompanying tourist groups will be exempted if the stay does not exceed 1 month. The fees will be reduced to 100 LE.Cars running on diesel accompanying tourist groups will be authorized entry into the country, as well as 4-wheel drive vehicles.Furthermore, after getting authorization from the Military Intelligence Office, private cars will be temporarily released with suspension of payment of Customs tax and other taxes and fees. The suspension is conditional to the following:

• Insurance should be paid in cash or though a bank guarantee, including all relevant taxes and fees, in order to obtain Form 93 K.M with the details of the car.

• An international license from one of the automobile clubs or an authorized tourist company in Egypt.

• A written statement of responsibility from one of the Ministries or government bodies or official academic institutions to pay the tax if the car is not re-exported. This also applies to the cars of foreign experts brought by any of the Ministries.

• The Diplomatic Corps will take full responsibility of those diplomats’ cars which exceed the permitted length of stay. This also applies to the cars of foreign VIPs residing temporarily in Egypt.

• A written statement of responsibility from the Office of Tourism is needed for the cars of tourists coming as groups with international licenses.

• Regarding the temporary release of cars of Arab and foreign students in universities and institutions in Egypt: 250 LE will be paid every 3 months for cars with a capacity of no more than 1,600 cc.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hopefully you will never need these.
Ambulance 123
Directory enquiries 140
Electricity co 121
Fire dept 180
Gas co 129
Police 122
Railway info 25753555
Telegram 124
Tourist Police 126
Water co 2570059
Emergency road service 0121110000


----------



## MaidenScotland

Starting a business... Business | Embassy of the United States


----------



## MaidenScotland

If you have a pet you want to move to the UK, found a stray you want to rescue or have fallen in love with a cat at one of the rescue organisations in Egypt such as Bluemoon, EMRO & ESMA then read on....
Before a cat can leave Egypt you must to the following, in this order before the flight: 
Microchipped (chip must be ISO standard, or you must carry your own scanner)
Rabies Vaccinated
Wait minimum of one month
Blood sample taken
Blood test conducted at European Laboratory (that is approved by UK)
If blood test ok, then you must wait 3 months before flying.

**The blood test is only valid for 12 months**
When the above has been carried out you will have a completed International Certificate of Vaccination (please see photos to show what these look like). Please ensure before you make travel arrangements that the barcode relating to the cats microchip is contained in this vaccination booklet as the Customs Clearance agents in the UK will not clear your pets otherwise. You will also have a rabies antibody testing certificate (again photos have been included to show you an example)

You can only fly animals to the UK as cargo and only from Cairo, there are only three airlines that fly direct which are BMI, British Airways and Egypt Air.
I would recommend the use of an Agent in Cairo, we used Safwat Lawendy who can be contacted on [email protected]. He is recommended by a number of quarantine companies in the UK. Safwat will require at last a few days notice to make the arrangements for the flight and deal with the paperwork.
Safwat will find you a number of quotations for the travel quickly and deal with the paperwork for you. Please also note that you can have up to 4 cats on one AWB (airway bill). Costs are worked out by calculation the L X W X H of the crate not the weight of the crates/pets.
Once the flight is booked, you will then need to contact the UK operator of the airline to confirm you are bringing in your pets and they will give the go ahead to your agent in Cairo to process the booking. A third country certificate (only annex 2) will need to be completed and once this has been signed by an authorised vet you only have TEN days to travel to the UK. The form which I also have posted a copy of can be found on defras website and looks very confusing to fill it out, thankfully Safwat will complete it for you and get it authorised without an additional charge.
Most airlines now have preffered clearance agents, we flew our cats with Egypt Air whose preferred clearance agent is JCS Cargo, when the booking is made by your agent in Cairo confirmation is then sent to JCS Cargo and they in turn will provide you with a C5 Customs Form to complete and return before arrival, a copy of my form is attached for information. At this time you will also be required to provide a copy of your passport to your Agent in Egypt to finalise booking. JCS Cargo will also require PDF versions of the vaccination books and rabies blood test certificate. Once they have the paperwork they will check it all for you and make sure there are no issues.
Once you have decided on which flight operator to use you can then source the travel container, there is a mass of rules involved when selecting the right container.
The container must be large enough for the pet to stand up, turn around and lie down in a natural manner. Your pet will be in the container for some time and therefore, it should be as comfortable as possible. The container must be strong enough to protect your pet during transport, be secure enough to contain it and have sufficient ventilation on all four sides, to ensure the air quality in the container will not deteriorate. The door must be secured in such a manner that it will not open accidentally or your pet cannot open it during handling and transport. Your pet's nose and paws should not be able to fit through any ventilation opening or door mesh. The container must have a water pot and a food container accessible from the outside. Fibreboard or wiremesh containers are not suitable for air transportation
If you visit this link it will tell you the size of your container based on the size of your pet
BA World Cargo - Business Tools - Pet Container Size Tool

The flight with Egypt Air runs daily from Cairo to Heathrow departing at 9.35am and arrives at 1.35pm in the UK, Cairo need the pets 6 hours before the flight and you can be expected to wait at least 5 hours for customs clearance at Heathrow
Make sure you take copies of all the paperwork with you when collecting your animals from Heathrow 

My Preparation Costs for Two cats 
Microchip EGP 200
Rabies Vaccination EGP 160
Cat Diseases Vaccination  EGP 400
Castration EGP 300
Transportation Crate EGP 550
Blood Test in Germany EGP 754
Preparation Total EGP 2364 (£251.00)
Flight Cost (Paid directly to Agent in Cairo) £480.23 + £37 transfer fee for using Western Union
UK Customs Clearance Charges (JCS Cargo)
First Cat £350.00
Each additional cat (£45) £135.00
5% fee for paying by card £26.00
Total customs charge £511.00
** You will be charged VAT on the flight cost if you have not been the owner for at least six months* As our cats were rescued some time ago and I have been down as the owner on the paperwork for over a year we did not have to pay any VAT... thankfully
Grand Travel cost total to send 4 cats with Egypt Air using an agent and JCS as customs clearance
= £1028.23

Useful Contacts
James Cargo Pet Shipping with JCS Pet Travel, the pet transport specialist
Safwat (Broker) [email protected]
DEFRA Travelling with pets « Defra
Please also visit the following and see if you can help in anyway

Egyptian Mau Rescue Organization (EMRO) emaurescue.org :: Welcome
Egyptian Society for Mercy to Animals
Blue Moon Animalcenter

page copied from animal charity website... thank you.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egypt’s papers:

Al-Ahram: Daily, state-run, largest distribution in Egypt

Al-Akhbar: Daily, state-run, second to Al-Ahram in institutional size

Al-Gomhurriya: Daily, state-run

Rose al-Youssef: Daily, state-run

Al-Dostour: Daily, privately owned

Al-Shorouk: Daily, privately owned

Al-Watan: Daily, privately owned

Al-Wafd: Daily, published by the liberal Wafd Party

Youm7: Daily, privately owned

Al-Tahrir: Daily, privately owned

Al-Sabah: Daily, privately owned

Freedom and Justice: Daily, published by the Muslim Brotherhood’s Freedom and Justice Party

Sawt al-Umma: Weekly, privately owned

Al-Arabi: Weekly, published by the Nasserist Party

Al-Nour: Official paper of the Salafi Nour Party


----------



## hurghadapat

*Renewing a British Passport*

I you need to apply for,renew or replace a British Passport from outside of the UK.


https://www.gov.uk/overseas-passports


----------



## hurghadapat

*renewing or applying for a uk passport when visiting the UK*

https://www.gov.uk/passport-application-while-visiting-uk


----------



## hurghadapat

*Uk Consular*

If a Uk resident a good phone number to have in your mobile.

+44 20 7008 1500....it's the UK's consular service at the Foreign office


----------



## hurghadapat

*Citizenship*

Becoming an Egyptian citizen



If you have lived in Egypt for an extended period of time, or you are married to an Egyptian national, consider applying for Egyptian citizenship. You will no longer have to renew any visas or permits, nor will you have to renounce your first citizenship.

Citizenship

Children born in Egypt or to at least one Egyptian parent automatically earn citizenship. Spouses of Egyptian nationals do not earn citizenship through marriage, though marriage to an Egyptian will undoubtedly improve the chances of your application being approved.

To be eligible for Egyptian citizenship, you must have lived in the country for a minimum of 10 consecutive years, and you must be over 21 years of age. You cannot have a criminal record, and you must be able to prove that you are mentally sound and have no serious physical disabilities that would make you “a burden on the state.” You must be able to demonstrate competency with Arabic and prove that you have a legal means of earning a living.

Applying for Egyptian citizenship as a spouse
If you are the wife of an Egyptian national, the process for citizenship application comparatively simple (curiously, this courtesy is not extended to foreign spouses of Egyptian women). You need only fill out an application form (available at an Egyptian consulate or the offices of the Ministry of the Interior in Cairo) and attach the following documents:

The original (and one copy) of the Egyptian husband’s birth certificate
Original and copy of the husband’s father’s (or uncle or aunt’s) birth certificate
Original and copy of the Egyptian marriage certificate
A copy of both the husband and wife’s passport
A written statement from the husband conveying his wish for his wife to obtain citizenship and verifying good martial relations. This must be notarized by either a notary public or an Egyptian consulate official.
Four recent photographs of the wife
A processing fee equivalent to about USD100
At this point the application is submitted to the Ministry of the Interior in Cairo for approval.

Other citizenship applications
If you are not the wife of an Egyptian national, you should visit the Egyptian consulate or the Ministry of the Interior office in Cairo to begin the application process. Experiences with the process (and success rates) vary wildly. You should make sure to collect documents similar to those above before your trip (and don’t forget copies!). Also, make sure that your residence and work permits are in order.

If you are granted citizenship, you are not allowed to participate in elections until five years from the day it is granted. You may not run for political office until you have been a citizen for 10 years.

Citizenship by Presidential Decree
The Egyptian President may grant citizenship to any foreign national who has rendered some major service to Egypt. This includes officials of Egypt’s two leading religions, Islam and Coptic Christianity. The President may also waive the restrictions on political participation mentioned above.

Finally, the Ministry of Interior may declare a physically or mentally disabled foreigner eligible for citizenship if that individual has fought as a member of the Egyptian military.

A note on citizenship for women
Foreign women married to Egyptian men should pursue citizenship if at all possible, especially if they have children. Egyptian divorce law is notoriously counterintuitive with regards to women’s rights (an Egyptian court will not grant a woman a divorce unless her husband also approves, for example). A foreign woman without citizenship will undoubtedly get even less than the meagre consideration that the law affords women, even where her children are concerned.


----------

